# Rapido 646B External Light



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

Grateful for any suggestions on why the external light (above the door) on my Rapido 646B should blow the fuse (5 amp at Position 1 in the DS300-RA Distribution Box) when I switch the light OFF - I could understand why it would blow when I turn ON if there was a short in the supply side, but not the other way round ...
The lamp works fine when a new fuse is inserted, but nothing further once it has been switched off. Any thoughts?

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

badgerxos said:


> Grateful for any suggestions on why the external light (above the door) on my Rapido 646B should blow the fuse (5 amp at Position 1 in the DS300-RA Distribution Box) when I switch the light OFF - I could understand why it would blow when I turn ON if there was a short in the supply side, but not the other way round ...
> The lamp works fine when a new fuse is inserted, but nothing further once it has been switched off. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks, Andrew


It is possible that there is a problem in the control panel or distribution box. The lamp is switched on via a relay in the distribution box. That relay also has a contact to the electronic battery separator so that the lamp goes off if the engine is started.

Could you remove the bulb from the lamp holder and repeat your test of switching the lamp on/off. Does the fuse still blow when you switch it off?

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/PC100_PC200_DS300_ENcircuits.pdf


----------



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for this input Ray - you have jogged my memory concerning the lamp over-ride when the engine is started.
I will try removing the bulb in the next few days, but even that is not an easy task - there are no obvious screws, just half a dozen plastic tags which appear to hold the clear lens to the lamp body. maybe I need to be a bit more determined with these!

Andrew


----------

